# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Replacing the feet on a fridge?

## Moondog55

How much harm will I do to a fridge if I lay it on a side or back to remove and replace a couple of plastic feet?
One foot got broken off in a move and the broken bit is now missing. I need to get at the underside now to remove the other corner so I can find a replacement.
It's being thoroughly cleaned at the moment so much lighter with all the glass shelves removed so an opportune time. Never had to do this before but just tilting it I can't see what I'm doing

----------


## r3nov8or

Should be fine unless its really old, perhaps old refrigerant types were worse for laying down. 
The Good Guys told us that after laying down you shouldn't turn it on again for "2 hours plus travel time". So 2 hours in your case  :Smilie:

----------


## Bros

I certainly would lay it down as the oil in the compressor will run into the condenser. With the older fridges that have the condenser above the compressor the oil will drain back but I don’t know how the smaller fan forced condenser that are at the same level as the compressor go. If you can just tilt it 45deg and it should be ok.

----------


## Whitey66

Tilt it forward then place some suitable sized timber under the back, then tip it back and put some timber under the front. Your fridge is now "jacked up" and you should be able to easily access the plastic feet without any fear of hydraulic locking your compressor or wrecking your back . To lower it when finished just reverse the process  :2thumbsup:

----------


## r3nov8or

The front and rear bottom rails, if indeed there are any, may not be designed for point loads outside the foot locations

----------


## Moondog55

After all it was a simple job, by the time I removed all the heavy glass shelves I could practically lift it with one finger. I bodged up a quick fix and I'll order the spare part as and if Evil Step-daughter says to do so and pays for it. Three quarters of the weight seems to have been in all the thick glass shelving, WTF is wrong with wire racks ?
Glass shelves cut down on airflow

----------


## Bros

> WTF is wrong with wire racks ?Glass shelves cut down on airflow

  When you find out let me know as my new fridge has glass shelves.

----------


## Whitey66

> When you find out let me know as my new fridge has glass shelves.

   Glass shelves are good for stopping leaks and spills going to the lower shelves, they can usually handle more weight, they support bagged food better, they support small diameter bottles better and are generally more hygienic imho. Our old work fridge had wire shelves and when you loaded up a shelf with water bottles the shelf would bow down and the sides would fall out of the runners.

----------


## Moondog55

All good points Whitey, I guess I simply prefer simplicity but all my old fridges had really solid wire shelves not LW stuff. New Samsung has glass and I find it a pain to keep clean as they don't fit in the dishwasher easily and can't be hot washed due to the plastic involved and I can't use DW tablets either. Now if they were dishwasher safe I might be more in favour

----------


## r3nov8or

We have glass shelves in two fridges. They certainly contain spills, support small bottles a lot better and you don't end up with the Domino effect! Can't say I've ever been tempted to remove them to wash - just wipe the top and bottom (very) occasionally

----------


## Moondog55

Well you know my background and old habits die hard, like washing the rangehood and filters on a regular monthly basis etc

----------


## r3nov8or

:2thumbsup:

----------

